# CMO - Construction Management Organization?



## RiflemanPhil (29 Apr 2010)

Hi there,
I was just talking to a buddy of mine who just got back from overseas. He was telling me about the CMO and couldn't remember what it stood for. Anyhow, just wanted to get a bit more information about this organization. Are they actively recruiting members to it? Sounds like it could be an interesting go. 
Cheers


----------



## McG (29 Apr 2010)

KablooeyintheWest said:
			
		

> Are they actively recruiting members to it?


The CMO is force generated by Engrs.


----------



## McG (7 Jul 2010)

For those interested, several months back the CMO became the Engineer Construction Squadron.  Why?  Because our doctrine has something called an Engineer Construction Squadron.


----------



## Dog (18 Jul 2010)

CMO and Construction squadron are 2 seperate entities, CMO manages construction projects outside the wire, using local civilian companies for paving projects and that sort of thing... Construction Sqn deals with building on-base infrastructure. CMO is an organization generated for tour, largely comprised of Reservists. Construction Sqn is comprised of construction techs, which are reg force.


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2010)

Dog,
You are thinking of the Engineer Support Squadron in theatre.


----------



## nbpubcrawler (12 Aug 2010)

I was a member of the CMO during the last Roto. It was a great go. The consisted mostly of people from engineer trades however, some of the team members were from the navy or log trades.


----------



## threedawgs (18 Nov 2010)

I was also CMO for ROTO 8. Our teams consisted of Air Force and Navy. It was a hell of an experiance. Really enjoyed the experiance. They have just changed the name again for the organisation to ECT I believe its called.


----------

